
How Law Enforcement Can Use Google Timeline to Track Your Every Move - eplanit
https://theintercept.com/2015/11/06/how-law-enforcement-can-use-google-timeline-to-track-your-every-move/
======
tantalor
How Google responds to U.S. search warrants:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeKKHxcJfh0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeKKHxcJfh0)

